# My bike



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

With custom paint job. 1985 Honda ATC 110. Not pretty but does the job.










[This message has been edited by Steve (edited 01-31-2001).]

[This message has been edited by Steve (edited 01-31-2001).]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

So come on guys let's see some pictures of your machines.


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

WoW!! thats pretty cool steve. 
I would have to do some digging to fing the pics of my old three wheeler. I had a honda 250 that looked a lot like you 110.
Man, I wish I still had that machine.

------------------
Mike


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Its a good work horse bike. Still runs great.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Had to replace a rusty gas tank and clean out the carb this year during deer camp and she runs like new.


----------



## Gordie B (Feb 8, 2000)

Nice thread......I've got an '86 ATC 350X. My buddy gave it to me and it was a total wreck. Since then, I put new plastic fenders on, recovered the seat, painted the tank, put original decals on and had it overhauled! It is the king of ATC's w/ a 350 fourstroke that has more power than the big red and flys like the 250R 2 stroke....a beast of a 3 wheeler! I'll have to get a picture on here!

BTW Steve...I wasn't able to look at your pic..but sounds like the others could!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2000)

how

[This message has been edited by sportsmaster (edited 02-22-2001).]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Pretty sweet. I should put the picture of my bike back up.


----------

